# RAM Auslastung bei Anno 2205



## GEChun (27. Dezember 2018)

Bin echt schwer beeindruckt wie die RAM Auslastung bei Anno mit mehreren Karten aussieht.
Also für alle Anno Lieblinge kann ich nur empfehlen bastelt Euch mind. 32GB in den Rechner...  
Begründung siehe Foto!


----------



## Herbststurm (27. Dezember 2018)

Leider ein Teil der Serie der mich am wenigsten reizt, daher werde ich diesen auch überspringen und gleich auf den 1800 setzen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (27. Dezember 2018)

Tja. RAM ist halt da um genutzt zu werden. 
DICE sollte sich das mal abgucken. Wenn alles im, sonst ungenutzten, RAM liegt lädt es vielleicht ein bisschen schneller…


----------



## GEChun (27. Dezember 2018)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Leider ein Teil der Serie der mich am wenigsten reizt, daher werde ich diesen auch überspringen und gleich auf den 1800 setzen.



Heißt ja nicht das der RAM verbrauch geringer wird, 3 Jahre drauf und dann die gleichen Entwickler...


----------



## Herbststurm (27. Dezember 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Heißt ja nicht das der RAM verbrauch geringer wird, 3 Jahre drauf und dann die gleichen Entwickler...



Wenn ein Spiel gut programmiert wurde, dann verwendet es den Speicher den es braucht sinnvoll bzw. nutzt auch den sonst ungenutzten Speicher sinnvoll aus.

Über zu wenig RAM brauch ich mir zum Glück keine Gedanken machen, da ich auf 32GB aufgestockt hatte als das Ganze noch vernünftige Preise hatte, derzeit hab ich sogar eine Ramdisk am Laufen die ich im Notfall auch abschalten könnte, um die 32GB voll nutzen zu können.

Anno 1800 wird wohl aber auch mit 16GB sehr gut laufen, wenn nicht schrumpft der Käuferkreis, da nur eine gewisse Anzahl von PC Spieler soviel Arbeitsspeicher hat.


----------



## GEChun (28. Dezember 2018)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel gut programmiert wurde, dann verwendet es den Speicher den es braucht sinnvoll bzw. nutzt auch den sonst ungenutzten Speicher sinnvoll aus.
> 
> Über zu wenig RAM brauch ich mir zum Glück keine Gedanken machen, da ich auf 32GB aufgestockt hatte als das Ganze noch vernünftige Preise hatte, derzeit hab ich sogar eine Ramdisk am Laufen die ich im Notfall auch abschalten könnte, um die 32GB voll nutzen zu können.
> 
> Anno 1800 wird wohl aber auch mit 16GB sehr gut laufen, wenn nicht schrumpft der Käuferkreis, da nur eine gewisse Anzahl von PC Spieler soviel Arbeitsspeicher hat.



Es muss auf 16GB laufen, das heißt nicht das es optimal läuft!

Und ich denke schon das Anno sehr ordentlich Programmiert ist, durch die Weltkampagne, fallen halt mehrere Endlosspiele zusammen die sehr schnell geladen werden müssen...
Kein Wunder das der RAM verbrauch dann so hoch geht, wenn jede Karte im Hintergrund Daten hat.
Ist einfach klasse gemacht, da kann man auch nix am RAM kürzen, das Game braucht den RAM wirklich um *optimal * zu laufen.
Jedenfalls mehr als 16GB!


----------

